# Fragmenting corals



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Well the way i frag coralmorphians is pretty easy. First is find yourself some lace rock rubble. (Or seashells) You'll need a sharp razor and some crazy glue.
I also use an acryllic box used for shower stuff like shampoo. It has holes all in it is transpearent and has suction cups on it so i can stick it to the wall of the tank where they won't get bothered by the stupid snails.

Pick out a mushroom you would like to make more of and cut it just under the cap. You dont need to cut it at the base the stalk will regrow a new head.
Take the disk part of the shroom and cut (With a brand new razor)like a pizza across the mouth making sure all pieces contain a bit of the mouth of he coral. You want between 4-8 pieces depends on the size of the shroom.

Once thats done take each piece and crazyglue it to a piece of rubble rock or seashell let it dry for 10 -20 secs and place in the container in the tank and move to the next piece untill your done. Easy enough? Thought so.

Please share your coral propagation methods. 
Next one i'll post is kenya tree.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Well I don't have much experience with fragging so far I did two of my corals.. 
I lost that acropora (to RTN- rapid tissue necrosis, it was totally bleached within 48 hours) while it was dying I tried to save some frags (as Andrew instructed) but I was late and all 3 of them were lost..









Other coral I fragged was LPS, hammer euphyllia (unlike its cousin torch grows really quick, that makes it my trade source) I used kitchen scissors (that ones you would use to cut chicken and so..) you don't need to glue it to rock cause its "stoney", just attach it somewhere to rockwork... Fairly easy..


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Can Shrooms be propagated by cutten them at the foot as well? or to be more precise, will the foot grow out again? ive been considering moving a couple of my hair shrooms for a few months now, their being crowded out by a larger one in the colony that sucks up most of the light from them


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

If there is any remains of the mushroom it will likely regrow.
florida ricordia and yuma's are dome a little different.
I'll write a fragging proceedure for them.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

don't plan on trying this method you guys are speaking of any time soon if ever.

I'm just curious do u do all this cutting, and gluing inside the tank or do u have a wet table or some thing to operate on?

just wondering I didn't seem to read any thing that cleared my question up for me.

I would think that you would cut what you wanted off while it was steal inside the tank, and then proceed to do what you are planning on a table or something


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

The glueing is done outside of the tank. You also don't have to glue if you don't want to. You can throw the frag/cutting into a low-flow zone and the mushroom will attach itself after a week or so...


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

now that I can do, and ill just leave the gluing to the people that know how to get there selves out of sticky situations









thanks!


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

Since mushrooms are slimers...glueing tends to not work as well anyway. Although bridal veil tends to work on a lot of coralmorphians.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i wounder if you can use 60 sec. epoxy for shrooms


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

bobme said:


> i wounder if you can use 60 sec. epoxy for shrooms


Since they are slimers it wouldn't be recommended. Epoxy and superglue are really great for SPS and other hard corals...but its not recommended for softies as most are slimers...although you can get away with it on some soft corals. If you look on garf.org they have many propagation methods that work great if you have any issues.


----------

